# Is there always a reason when a cycle fails?



## cat-fish (Mar 17, 2013)

I've just had my first IVF cycle (using two 5-day frozen blasts) and, short of an actual miracle at this point, it doesn't seem to have worked.

I'm trying to stay fairly positive, look after myself and look towards the next cycle in a couple of months, but I can't help feeling worried that this isn't a good sign. Technically I'm not supposed to have any fertility issues other than, er, being a lesbian; I'm 33, my lining looked good, I've taken the Progynova and Cyclogest they gave me religiously, and although one of my blasts was in pretty bad shape after thawing, the other was good quality and apparently expanding well. There was just no obvious reason for it to fail, so I guess my question is - does this point to some underlying problem, or can you just be straight-up unlucky sometimes? I won't be able to speak to my clinic properly until Monday, so any help would be really appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

So sorry
Sometimes there is no reason, look at my history and as far as we know I don't have problems either, OH has no sperm   . Sadly why it failed often can't be worked out which makes it so hard


The clinic may have some suggestions


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

It's a really tough question. As you can see I've been through quite a bit and there was to some extent reasons that my treatments were unlikely to succeed in the past, but sometimes I think there just is no reason though that doesn't make it better. In your case as you have had mmc's have you had immune tests? I certainly had no reason to suspect I had immune issues but they were discovered and I feel that by finding them and having them treated that its another piece in the jigsaw. Good luck in the future.


----------



## cat-fish (Mar 17, 2013)

I had blood tests etc after my second mmc which didn't show anything abnormal... I do have a connective tissue disorder which has been linked to increased risk of miscarriage, so I don't know if that could be causing implantation issues too. Definitely something to ask my clinic/GP about.  Thanks to you both for your suggestions


----------



## Mrs_Jones (Mar 5, 2013)

My consultant said that sometimes there is just no reason that they know of. When you have your follow up appointment they will discuss with you anything that may have contributed to your failed cycle. If you think about it, there doesn't have to be a big obvious reason for it every time, when trying naturally there can be many months where you just don't catch. It's sad and frustrating, but just the way it is I guess


----------



## Untome (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi cat-fish,
I am in the same situation as my first ivf failed with a bfn.. Waiting for my AF to turn up.. I am also thinking about immunity tests as I had cold cough the day after ET which I read could be due to high Nka (killer cells) in my uterus but not sure if I can convince my clinic to test after one attempt of IVF?? I would like to find out the reason why it failed before my next FET attempt...


----------

